# Рубин и его клоны



## vikatik (29 Мар 2018)

Всем известный Рубин (5,6,7) - король выборной клавиатуры Советского периода, с рычагами правой клавиатуры комбинированного допотопного типа - деревянная планка снаружи и проволочный рычаг до клапана под крышкой левой половины.
Про сам Рубин здесь все уже было сказано - за неимением лучшего условно считается пригодным для обучения на выборной клавиатуре и домашнего музицирования.

Что можно сказать про его 2 известных мне клона? (было их - клонов больше?)
- Житомирский Старт
- Вологодский Унисон-3

Я полагаю, придет Вев и скажет - а чего тут говорить то? - все в топку. - Не возражаю, просто интересуюсь деталями сравнения.

Однажды я открывал новый (со складского хранения) Старт в присутствии потенциального продавца - мне понравилось как он был сделан внутри - возможно даже аккуратнее, чем поздний Рубин середины 1980-х.
Про игровые качества я как-то читал на Баян-борде от уважаемого тов. Мэна. Он там подробно описал, что Старт - это ужас. Чтобы выдуть ноту, нужно подкачать левую руку в тренажерном зале. Не удивительно, Что по моим наблюдениям, 80% этих Стартов до сих пор продаются в новом состоянии, когда они вылезают по объявлениям.
У него еще и внешняя часть рычага - планка, выполнена из пластика. Летят, видимо как и на Мечте - про которую я слышал подобное. А сидеть переделывать на дерево (я такой видел в продаже - с перламутровыми кнопками! - которые вероятнее всего стоили дороже, чем сам баян) - пустая затея, учитывая его шикарные игровые качества.

А что тогда Вологодский Унисон-3? Полагаю, не сильно ушел от обоих вышеобозначенных, но про них мало чего слышно по причине редкости. Во всяком случае, рычаги вроде там деревянные.
Я знаю, что баянисты-любители на бюджете любят Тембр, тоже Вологодский, но это скорее за его регистровость, нежели за что-то еще.
А что вообще сама Вологодская фабрика из себя представляла в плане общего качества?


----------



## MAN (29 Мар 2018)

vikatik (29.03.2018, 02:40) писал:


> Про игровые качества я как-то читал на Баян-борде от уважаемого тов. Мэна. Он там подробно описал, что Старт - это ужас.


Это вы не меня случаем "Мэном" окрестили, Виктор? Если да, то тут явное недоразумение, поскольку ничего такого про баян "Старт" я написать не мог, поскольку я его и в руках-то не держал никогда. Да и вообще, откровенно говоря, не люблю плохих отзывов о музыкальных инструментах. Понятно, что они бывают очень разного качества и между, скажем, "Ясной Поляной" и тем же "Рубином" огромная пропасть, но недорогие баяны для начального обучения нужны, согласитесь, не меньше, чем инструменты высшего качества и при этом их, естественно, требуется большее количество. Ну а удешевление и серийное производство вряд ли могли благотворно сказаться на качестве. Ругать конечно можно всё что угодно (баяны, автомобили, продукты питания и т.д.) и это может быть даже вполне справедливо, однако какой от этого толк, если мы на этом играем, ездим, кушаем, а для перехода на более высокий потребительский уровень у многих из нас элементарно недостаёт уровня доходов? И какая в сущности разница где хуже делали ученические баяны при царе Горохе - в Кирове, Вологде или Житомире, - гораздо важнее какая альтернатива у юных музыкантов и любителей имеется сегодня.


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> Я полагаю, придет Вев и скажет - а чего тут говорить то? - все в топку.
> Мда... Что-то VEV сегодня долго не идет))


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2018)

*nidogopp43*,

Денис, даже отойти нельзя...  Работу работал сегодня... На аккордеон деньги зарабатывал... 
Ну а про баяны... Ну хочется поспрошать, так чего ж не поспрошать...


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Мар 2018)

Евгений! Да пес с ними, с баянами... )) Денег заработал?


----------



## vev (30 Мар 2018)

*nidogopp43*, 
Ну а сам как думаешь?


----------



## zet10 (30 Мар 2018)

присоединяйтесь к теме конкурса в Ростове!Ваши "рубины" и " клоуны" уже отжили своё, ну развивайте хоть какие то темы и делайте интересным форум, ну тошнит уже от " бабушкиных" баянов и " дедушкиных" трусов. Итак уже в форум вымирает, нет ни какой жизни, новой крови, актуальной дискуссии ,. .. Скукота!. ...


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Мар 2018)

zet10 писал:


> тошнит уже от " бабушкиных" баянов и " дедушкиных" трусов.


Да. Это верно.

Раньше не было интернета. Но всё равно собирались любители язычковых инструментов, коих было много. И в 1970-хх одной из основных тем языкочесания и костеперемывания наверняка был вопрос "Хватит играть на трофейных развалюхах, всем надо переходить на "Рубины" и "Тёрки"!". Исторический процесс развивается по спирали, как сказал г-н Ксенофонт 2500 лет назад.   Через 30-40 лет современные  инструменты будут вызывать иронию и саркастические реплики: "Какие Скандалли Супер-6? Вы на этом дровище играете?".


----------



## vikatik (30 Мар 2018)

zet10 писал:


> присоединяйтесь к теме конкурса в Ростове!Ваши "рубины" и " клоуны" уже отжили своё, ну развивайте хоть какие то темы и делайте интересным форум, ну тошнит уже от " бабушкиных" баянов и " дедушкиных" трусов. Итак уже в форум вымирает, нет ни какой жизни, новой крови, актуальной дискуссии ,. .. Скукота!. ...


Ну вот - я его пытался хоть как-то поддержать. Раздел то я выбрал правильный?
Вообще правильно - лучше накопить 10 тыс. Евро, купить чего-то супер-навороченное и забыть про этот форум.
Или же что, альтернативно - в этом разделе нужно только сравнивать коробки по 10 тыс. Евро - понты гнуть?

Форум вымирает... Аккордеоны то не вымирают? Вон Вев как-то сообщал, что фабрика Велтмейстера закрылась в 2015-м году в Германии. Не с проста это? Нет значит соответствующего спроса. Почему? - Потому что все уткнулись в мобильные телефоны, как их там... ээээ - смартфоны, во, вспомнил! - Это я не шучу - у меня до сих пор простая звонилка.

Никому это не интересно. Однако, я встречал в последнее время людей, которые не гнут пальцы насчет своих навороченных коробок по 10 т.Е. - а довольствуются тем, что есть. Доводят до ума технику, улучшают ответ голосов. Правда, они не знают про этот форум - живут своей жизнью и не парятся.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Мар 2018)

vikatik/ писал:


> 1.  Аккордеоны то не вымирают? Вон Вев как-то сообщал, что фабрика Велтмейстера закрылась в 2015-м году в Германии. Не с проста это? Нет значит соответствующего спроса.
> 2.  довольствуются тем, что есть. Доводят до ума технику, улучшают ответ голосов. Правда, они не знают про этот форум - живут своей жизнью и не парятся.


1. Все производства всех ведущих производителей переносятся в Азию. Вы не знали?  В новом "Бентли" половина деталей- из Китая. Никого это уже не смущает. 

2. Блажен кто верует. Можно сидя у печи всю жизнь плести лапти, и быть абсолютно счастливым человеком. Потому что сравнить не с чем).


----------



## vikatik (30 Мар 2018)

Кстати, вот что еще добавлю. Почему форум по аккордеону такой "скучный" и засыхающий? - Это Зет так сказал, не я. Мне то лично здесь весело (временами) 

Объясняю. Сравним с духовыми. Я любительски играю на трубе и саксофоне (+кларнете). Даже в Западном Интернете по нескольку мега-активных форумов по любому из названных духовых. (И всего один "скучный" по аккордеону - в UK).

Почему? - Потому что игра на духовых инструментах предполагает массу нюансов как в технических составляющих (сам инструмент, мундштук, масла и смазки, т.д.) так и в технике звукоизвлечения - на трубе у многих может уйти до 3-х лет напряженной работы, прежде чем можно начать играть более-менее простые произведения.
Вот и обсуждаются все аспекты.
На одной только трубе существует десяток школ признанных мастеров по звукоизвлечению. Нюансов - масса.

Аккордеон?... - иди купи самый дорогой (это уже даже не обсуждается) - качай мех, нажимай на клавиши. Расстроился? - Отнеси к мастеру и настрой. - Качай дальше.
Чего тут еще обсуждать то? - Ну по-честному? - Чем этот форум должен жить?

Я не пытаюсь принизить аккордеон (что кнопочный, что клавишный) - если бы мне не нравились эти инструменты (а вообще я не знаю ни одного музыкального инструмента, который мне не нравился бы) - я бы сюда и не заходил.
Есть техника меховедения - пожалуй самое главное на этом инструменте. Ну что еще? - Все.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> Есть техника меховедения - пожалуй самое главное на этом инструменте. Ну что еще? - Все.


Говорят, на некоторых из них кроме мехов есть какие-то кнопки. И вроде даже клавиши. Но я могу ошибаться...


----------



## vikatik (30 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> vikatik писал:
> Есть техника меховедения - пожалуй самое главное на этом инструменте. Ну что еще? - Все.Говорят, на некоторых из них кроме мехов есть какие-то кнопки. И вроде даже клавиши. Но я могу ошибаться...


Я не стал это упоминать - чтобы не дублировать.
По клавишам - клавишный аккордеон ~-= Пианофорте (Так называли его еще даже в 19-м веке и мне так больше нравится - по смыслу более правильно).
(Вам как изначально пианисту это известно).
- Кнопочные - ну что тут сказать? Баян с его симметричной клавиатурой наиболее приятный инструмент для развития аппликатурного мышления.


----------



## vikatik (30 Мар 2018)

У меня вопрос - Вев, Зет - плиз, нужен совет!
У первого Рубина (не 5,6,7) - а просто Рубин - левая механика съемная или нет? Если мне не изменяет память, то где то читал, что не съемная. Если это так - это существенно усложняет его ремонт/профилактику в левой?


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

на Мир баяна было столько всего про Рубины... И даже видео...


----------



## levsha34 (31 Мар 2018)

https://youtu.be/Ez3LPAmZ4CU


----------



## levsha34 (31 Мар 2018)

https://youtu.be/Ez3LPAmZ4CU


----------



## dj.sator (31 Мар 2018)

Когда спрашиваешь про "просто Рубин" нужно уточнять готово-выборный или нет. Но по правде механика не съемная и там и там. Механика Рубина г/в мягче и приятнее чем на 5-6-7(левая). Но сама выборка никуда не годится. Да и механика в плане регулировки через одно место.
Но я бы старые Рубины без номера не рекомендовал бы брать. Мучают меня сомнения по поводу надежности и долговечности системы регулировки басовых рычагов двойных с помощью кусочка кожи. А механику не выдирая деку там не разобрать(с фабрики).
Зы. Если аккордеон это тягай меха и жми клавиши, а баян тоже самое, но с более простой клавиатурой. То видимо по той же логике саксофон - это жми клавиши и дуй. И дуй получше пока соседи не подобрали мундштук и правильное масло к владельцу инструмента.


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2018)

Vikatik, отвечаю на Ваш вопрос, у "Рубина" механика на левой не съемная, у Рубинов 5,6,7 съемная.


----------



## dj.sator (31 Мар 2018)

Кстати, да. Я не совсем ясно упомянул что в баянах "Рубин" без выборки и "Рубин" с выборкой механика не отстегивается. А на "Рубин 5,6,7" съемные четыре ряда.(одним блоком)


----------



## vikatik (1 Апр 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> .. Если аккордеон это тягай меха и жми клавиши, а баян тоже самое, но с более простой клавиатурой. То видимо по той же логике саксофон - это жми клавиши и дуй.


Примерно так - про саксофон. Через пару-тройку месяцев большинство уже играют что-то вразумительное.
Если внимательно посмотрите на мой соответствующий пост, то я говорил про трубу. Вот там - ого-го - дуй-дуй, а чего-то не выдуть ничего. Сложный инструмент очень. Люди годы играют, а потом на 20-ый -бах - и диапазон обрубило на октаву или еще чего. - Хелп!- Хелп!

Про "тягай меха и жми клавиши" - это образно. Не получится так играть на них. Много труда нужно, чтобы стать настоящим аккордеонистом или баянистом. Просто через форум вряд ли что-то выйдет помочь. Сиди и тягай 8 часов в день, да еще правильным образом. Стать мастером тяжело, но я не вижу необходимость в 10-ти школах-методах как правильно развить аппарат, как на трубе, например. Вот это было о чем. Не о том, что на баяне-аккордеоне просто учиться играть. - Тяжело!


----------



## vikatik (1 Апр 2018)

Спасибо всем ответившим! Я понял - не стоит за "просто Рубин" браться. Заморочно.


----------

